
An Adversarial Review of “Adversarial Generation of Natural Language” - habeanf
https://medium.com/@yoav.goldberg/an-adversarial-review-of-adversarial-generation-of-natural-language-409ac3378bd7
======
habeanf
Yoav's response to general criticism
[https://medium.com/@yoav.goldberg/clarifications-re-
adversar...](https://medium.com/@yoav.goldberg/clarifications-re-adversarial-
review-of-adversarial-learning-of-nat-lang-post-62acd39ebe0d)

------
habeanf
Accompanying response by Yann LeCun on FB:

[https://www.facebook.com/yann.lecun/posts/10154498539442143](https://www.facebook.com/yann.lecun/posts/10154498539442143)

~~~
habeanf
Yoav's response to Yann [https://medium.com/@yoav.goldberg/a-response-to-yann-
lecuns-...](https://medium.com/@yoav.goldberg/a-response-to-yann-lecuns-
response-245125295c02)

